# Advise on Offer from ADNOC Group



## new2abudhabi

I am an Indian living in the US. I recently got an offer from an oil company (ADNOC group)with their software group at Grade -14. I have about 12 years of experience. I am offered with a monthly salary of 20,000 AED + accomodation 175,000 AED + child education allowance. I am married with one daughter (age 3). I do not have any prior idea of the pay/expenditure in Middle East/ UAE. I would appreciate if any of you could help me sharing your views on the following : 

1. Is grade 14 is good? What level it is considered? what would be the possible reporting structure? 

2. Is 20,000 AED a good package?

3. I would like to know if there would be any yearly increment and how much time (average for good performers) would it take for moving to next grade

4. what would be approx my total expenditure ( considering that I neither spend lavishly nor economical) and how much I can save. 

5. I heard that the company do not provide child education allowance till age 5. Any idea about the monthly fee in a decent montessori school/Pre-Kinder Garten school.

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## new2abudhabi

Looking forward to hear from you. Thanks!


----------



## hidalgosprint

Dear New,

The Salary being offered is OK and is enough to live a decent life unless you are a big time spender.

Check Dubizzle.com for rents, you can have a nice villa in this amount.

I have a question too, I am offered grade 14 also but no info on Salary yet. Did they give you two options also ? As I have been given 2 options. 1 is like yours and 2 is when they pay a lump sum salary. Just curious if I have made a right choice and how much will my lump sum salary be. Any info in this regard will be much appreciated. Thanks.

BTW I am in Dubai now will be more than happy to assist you. Thanks


----------



## AlexDhabi

I think it is impossible to get a nice villa on that allowance but you can get a 2-bedroom flat in a fairly good area but depending on where you want to live it is not enough for a 2-bedroom flat (some places on Reem and Eastern Mangroves, Nation Towers, World Trade Center, etc. for example). Bear in mind there are no rent controls at present. I moved to a smaller flat last year to save money and now it increased by 15%. I'm now told it is the going rate for my area.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Why are you guys answering questions from 2012?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## AlexDhabi

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Why are you guys answering questions from 2012?
> Cheers
> Steve


Didn't see the date as it's not prominent. Why doesnt the forum close old posts automatically? 
It popped up on the top of the list on my screen, I suppose because someone else found it and answered it that it came up there and I wanted to correct the (recent) misinformation given.


----------

